# General > Reunions >  Thurso High School Class of '85 Reunion

## vinotinto

For anyone who started Thurso High School in 1985 and left in 1989, 1990 or 1991 a reunion is being organised for August 13th, 2011.
Please feel free to join the Facebook page at http://www.facebook.com/home.php#!/g...28046990551854 which also has a link to the reunion.
If you are not on FB, please email to let us know whether you would like to attend or not at thsclassof85@hotmail.co.uk.
Thanks!
Caroline and Wendy x

----------


## vinotinto

It is with regret that Caroline and I have decided to cancel/postpone this event. Unfortunately we have just not had enough interest to justify it at the moment (less than 30 confirmed that they would attend). Thanks to all of those who did take an interest in the event, hopefully we may be able to do something for the ...year we hit the big 4 0! We will keep the page going on Facebook so feel free to contribute any ideas for future reunions.

----------


## vinotinto

Interested in attending a class of '85 reunion next year?  Please join the class of '85 page or email thsclassof85@hotmail.co.uk

----------


## vinotinto

SAVE THE DATE

SATURDAY, 31ST AUGUST 2012 AT THE CENTRAL HOTEL THURSO
TICKETS WILL GO ON SALE SOON

CHECK 
https://www.facebook.com/groups/128046990551854/ 
FOR UPDATES
SPREAD THE WORD!

----------


## laguna2

I take it that the date is 31 August *2013*?

----------

